# Little and Large



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Here is my old girl Kira and her friend Toyah


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

ha ha was it toyahs breakfast time?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhh - little and large is a great description


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

thats a great pic might have one like that myself in a few years just got a gsd puppy and i already have a dachshund puppy


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ah bless, funny how they love the big dogs isnt it.


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww brilliant pic


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks All for lovely comments. These 2 have always got on great, nearly lost the old girl end of last year to Closed Pyo, but she has bounced back and now thinks she is a 12 year old pup  When its raining Toyah stands underneath her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> great pics,lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thanks Colliemerles


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pic - they look sweet together


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Great pic - they look sweet together


Thanks Debbie


----------

